# Sutton Scarsdale Hall (Critique)



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Morning All,

A quick fly around Sutton Scarsdale Hall the other day.... I've been putting this off ever since I got my drone because of the renovation works (it's literally a 5 minute drive from home)






Shot in the standard colour profile, with picture settings at Sharpness +1, Contrast -1, Saturation -1

Slight tweaks in regards to colour. Added a touch of contrast back into all shots, and the second half of the video, some clips had to have highlights dropped a touch and shadows lifted.

Opinions


----------



## Simonrev (Nov 26, 2012)

Looks good matt ... maybe smooth out some of the panning transitions ?

What drone is that it looks tiny


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

DJI Mavic Pro


----------

